# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  كارلوس الحلو (وكش ملك )بيل غيتس  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبو طلال

"كارلوس سليم الحلو" اللبناني الأصل يصبح أغنى رجل في العالم متخطيا بيل غيتس بثروة تصل إلى 68 مليار دولار :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Compress:  :Compress:   أرقام 04/07/2007    أصبح "كارلوس سليم الحلو" المكسيسكي الجنسية،لبناني الأصل، البالغ من العمر 67 عاما، أغنى رجل في العالم متخطيا مؤسس شركة ميكروسوفت "بيل غيتس"، حيث قدرت ثروته بنحو 68 مليار دولار. وجاء ذلك تبعا للصعود المستمر لسهم شركة "أمريكا موفيل" التي يسيطر عليها كارلوس سليم وهي أكبر شركة للهاتف المحمول في قارة أمريكا الجنوبية. كما يمتلك حصصا مؤثرة في تيلمكس وتيلسيل أكبر شركات الاتصالات الثابت والمحمول في المكسيك.  وتقع تحت قبضته 90% من خطوط الهاتف الثابته في المكسيك و 80% من خطوط الهاتف المحمول عبر ملكيته في تيلميكس وتيلسيل. وكان كارلوس الحلو قد أشترى الاتصالات المكسيكية حين خصصتها الحكومة في عام 1990 حيث قاد تحالفا ضم إلى جانبه "فرانس تيليكوم"، ويعتقد على نطاق واسع أنها كانت من أرخص الصفقات في التاريخ وهي الصفقة التي رفعته بعد 17 سنة من مستثمر صغير إلى مصاف أغنى رجل في العالم.    كارلوس سليم الحلو وكانت مجلة فوربس في أبريل الماضي قد صنفته في المرتبة الثالثة بعد كل من بيل غيتس و"وارين بوفيت" الامريكيين ضمن قائمتها لأثرياء العالم. غير أن الارتفاع المستمر لسهم "امريكا موفيل" التي تمتلك شبكة واسعة من شركات الاتصالات في امريكا الجنوبية قد جعلته يتخطى الاثنين بسرعة وبفارق كبير. ويبلغ عدد المشتركين في "امريكا موفيل" أكثر من 100 مليون مشترك ينتشرون عبر أرجاء القارة.  وكان والده قد انتقل عام 1902 عندما كان صغيرا إلى المكسيك وافتتح محل بقالة في عام 1911 وتزوج لاحقا من ابنة احد التجار من أصل لبناني أنجب منها ستة أطفال كان كارلوس أصغرهم. وبدوره أنجب كارلوس ستة أبناء من زوجته المتوفاة، ثلاثة منهم يساعدونه في إدارة امبراطوريته المالية.  *أكبر تراكم للثروة في التاريخ*  وتقدر مصادر أن ثروة "كارلوس سليم" قد ارتفعت بنحو 40 مليار دولار منذ بداية عام 2006، أي أن ثروتة ارتفعت خلال الـ 18 شهرا الماضية بما يعادل ثروة بيل غيتس نفسه أو ضعف ثروة الوليد بن طلال وهو شئ لم يسبق له مثيل من ناحية السرعة في الزيادة.  ومما يزيد من التعجب ان هذه الثروة تم جمعها في بلد يعد من افقر البلاد في نصف الكرة الأرضية الغربي وهي المكسيك حيث يعيش نصف السكان تحت خط الفقر، ويسيطر لوحده على مايقرب من 8% من الناتج الاجمالي للمكسيك ، في حين تسيطرأقلية اخرى من كبار التجار على نصف الاقتصاد المكسيكي.  وفيما يعامل "بيل غيتس" و"وارين بافيت" في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بكل اجلال واحترام لانجازاتهما الكبيرة التي مكنتهم من جمع ثرواتهم، فإن الوضع يختلف في المكسيك، حيث ينظر إلى "كارلوس سليم" كانتهازي رأسمالي جمع ثروته بفضل علاقات مشبوهة مع الحكومة المكسيكية. وذلك على الرغم من أن "كارلوس" وخلال أربعين سنة لم يتم اتهامه من قبل أحد بالاختلاس أو التزوير أو عدم النزاهة.   وبالنهاية بحب خبركن اني طلبت بنته للزواج بس لسه ماردلي خبر ( ياحبيبي ياكارلوس) شو رأيكن بيكون وافق؟؟؟ :012:  :012:

----------


## markov

طالما حبيبك كارلوس  لم يرد لحد الان..فالخبر عند جهينه. شوف لنفسك بنت ثانيه . .بنت بيل جيتس مثلا .. حاول.

----------


## هامور العين

.بنت بيل جيتس لا
 انا طالبها من ايام الدوز
لكن بعدهم يطورو فيها مع الوندوز

----------


## phoenix

والله يا أبو الطل إزا بترحلو بنفس الهيئة تبع صورتك بيجوزك بنتو ركد و
بيشغلك مع المافيات المكسيكية بس ساعتها لا تنسى أخوانك المساكين
بهالمنتدى

----------


## bo7a

كارلوس سليم الحلو  انتظروا   بوحه خربان الوحش

----------


## النمر الكسلان

كل الشكر لك حبيبي ابوطلال على الموضوع لكن عندي تعليق بسيط اتمنى انه مايضايق الجميع طبعا عائد جدا يفوق الوصف خلال سنة اتى به هذا الرجل ........ اذا دخلنا اروقة المحاسبة لشركة هذا الرجل نجد ان اكثر من ثلثي صافي الدخل له يأتي من مصنع السجائر المقام في المكسيك وهذا المصنع يدر عليه الملايين كل ثانية بمعنى ان منتجات هذا المصنع تسيطر على كامل امريكا اللاتينية اذا ماقلنا ثلاثة ارباعها ........... بالنسبة لي لا أجد وجه او حتى سطر للمقارنة بين دخل هذا الرجل وبيل غيتس لأنه وبكل بساطة هذا تاجر مخدرات وبيل غيتس تاجر سوفت وير والوليد تاجر تجارة عينية (تجارة ثوابت بلغة المحاسبين) ، كان بإمكان بيل غيتس والوليد وغيره وغيره ان يفتتح مصنع سجائر وهاتك رجل على رجل ارباح رايحة جاية ، هل تريد مني تصديق ان دخل هذا الرجل ارتفع في خلال سنة واحد وقفزة تلك القفزة بمجرد امتلاكه لحصص في مجال الاتصالات ، ابدا والحقيقة انه تاجر سجائر ....... للمعلومية هل تصدقون بأن صاحب احدى شركات السجائر ذات الماركة العالمية والمعروفة تبرع بكااااااااااامل صافي دخل الشركة لصالح اسرائيل........ يعني تعب سنة وسهر سنة كامله يرووح سدى في عملية تبرع طيب ليه ؟؟ لأنه ضامن ان هالمبلغ بيجيه دبل في السنة الجديدة مع حملة ترويجية لاتمثل 0.000000001% من صافي الربح ........ نعم هذه حقيقة تجارة السجائر او تجارة المخدرات الشرعية ........ هي اسرع تجارة على مستوى تاريخ البشرية لافوركس ولابطيخ   أذكر محاضر في جامعة الملك سعود قال كلمة طعنت كل مدخن بالقاعة : قال هل تعلمون بأن كل سجارة تشعلها ايها المدخن هي بمثابة رصاصة في صدر فلسطيني ؟؟؟ تخيلو معي  عموما لم اكن اريد ان احيد عن مغزى الموضوع لكن احيانا تثار حفيظة النفس في بعض المواضيع وخصوصا اذا علمنا حقيقة تجارة السجائر وأين تصرف ارباحها ........  كل الشكر لك يالغالي ابوطلال على الموضوع والله يرزقنا ويرزق الجميع ..........

----------


## خالد ابن الوليد

> أذكر محاضر في جامعة الملك سعود قال كلمة طعنت كل مدخن بالقاعة : قال هل تعلمون بأن كل سجارة تشعلها ايها المدخن هي بمثابة رصاصة في صدر فلسطيني ؟؟؟ تخيلو معي

 اذا اخدنا هالكلام يا ابو طلال بنكون عاملين مجازر احنا هههههههههه  عموما موضوعك جميل وانا احيي ابن بلدي وتحية من لبنان الى كل لبناني في العالم  بس في شي مهم انو رقم 40 مليار دولار يعني الزلمة صاحب راس وكيف :013:  :Compress:  ومش مخلا نوع مخدرات مش شاغل فيه ....  بس بيل غاتس آدمي وما طلع برات الطريق   بس كل شخص يوصل لهكذا مراحل بسرعة البرق حيكون شاغل : مخدرات تهريب اسلحة تبييض اموال  غسيل اموال   وهاد الزلمة قاعد بالمكسيك مركز هذه الاشياء كلها ولو كان مسيطر على 0.8% من الناتج المحلي مين يقدر يحكي معو كلمي وقولو وينك؟؟؟  عجيب امرن هاللبنانية ههههههههه

----------


## EXPERTLIVE

> اذا اخدنا هالكلام يا ابو طلال بنكون عاملين مجازر احنا هههههههههه  عموما موضوعك جميل وانا احيي ابن بلدي وتحية من لبنان الى كل لبناني في العالم  بس في شي مهم انو رقم 40 مليار دولار يعني الزلمة صاحب راس وكيف ومش مخلا نوع مخدرات مش شاغل فيه ....  بس بيل غاتس آدمي وما طلع برات الطريق   بس كل شخص يوصل لهكذا مراحل بسرعة البرق حيكون شاغل : مخدرات تهريب اسلحة تبييض اموال  غسيل اموال   وهاد الزلمة قاعد بالمكسيك مركز هذه الاشياء كلها ولو كان مسيطر على 0.8% من الناتج المحلي مين يقدر يحكي معو كلمي وقولو وينك؟؟؟  عجيب امرن هاللبنانية ههههههههه

 على الله يكون ثراء اللبنانين شي فيروس مثري  بركي بيوصل لعندي    :Jumpon:  :Cash:  :Jumpon:

----------


## نبيل

> على الله يكون ثراء اللبنانين شي فيروس مثري   بركي بيوصل لعندي

  
ههههههه 
اذا وصل الفيروس لعندك على بيروت 
ارسلي اياه اميل لعندي على بعلبك ههههههه

----------


## EXPERTLIVE

> ههههههه 
> اذا وصل الفيروس لعندك على بيروت 
> ارسلي اياه اميل لعندي على بعلبك ههههههه

 تكرم نبيل بك

----------


## phoenix

الحمدلله دخاني دافيدوف يعني لا رصاص موجه ولا فشك

----------


## أبو طلال

شو شايف قلبتوا الموضوع تدخين وصواريخ وحشيش هههههههههههههه شاكر مرور ومشاركة الجميع ونحنا يبقى مثلنا في ادارة الاعمال جون ميرفي ووارن بايفت وصاحبنا بيل جيتس لانهم هدول معروف شغلهم وفلوسهم من وين جابوها اما الباقيين امثال كارلوس وجورج سورس وغيرهم من اغنياء العالم فعليهم ألف علامة استفهام تحياتي للجميع

----------


## PiPBoY

بيل غيتس تبرع بكثير من امواله لجمعيات خيريه
الرجل مش طماع ولا جشع
ولو اراد تجميع المال لكان اكبر ثروة الان من كارلوس

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

تصحيح بخصوص الوليد  1- دخله من تجارة عينية ؟؟؟ (كثر منها يا النمر) ,,,, تجارته من هز الوسط (روتانا كمثال) ومن الربا (أسهم الستي بانك اللي مسيطر عليها) ,,,, ولا تنس ايش عمل ابوه بميزانية الدولة يوم فرك بيها خارج المملكة.  2- بعد طرح شركته القابضة لسوق الأسهم في السعودية ,,,,,,,,,,, راح يتخطى أثرياء العالم. ,,,, هذا توقع كثير من متداولي الأسهم في السوق السعودي ,,,, خل نشوف.

----------


## HAMEED

> الحمدلله دخاني دافيدوف يعني لا رصاص موجه ولا فشك

 زينو دافيدوف مؤسس الشركه والذي توفي في 14 يناير من عام  1994   يهودي الديانه  :Smile:

----------

